# 7/29 Meeting's swap thread



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Looks like people are getting antsy with swapping items already =]. Anyway, post here what you have available and what you are looking for. Quantities are nice if possible, but I know it's still a little early for that. If you see anything on this thread that you'd be interested, post your interest in this thread so everything's out on the table. Cash is, of course, probably the last resort for many.

For me,

DEFINITELY AVAILABLE:
Cash

POSSIBLY AVAILABLE:
*Around 3-5 stems of *
Bacopa sp. "Colorata"
Rotala macranda "Green"
Elatine trianda (may need some TLC by the time of the meeting)

*Around 5-7 stems of*
Bacopa caroliniana
Rotala sp. "Colorata"
Rotala sp. "Green"

LOOKING FOR:
3 or 4 Corydoras habrosus
3 to 5 Tiger shrimp
3 to 5 Rudolph shrimp
small patch of HC


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Looking for: 

Lava Rock
driftwood
any plants that seem interesting to me(lookin for Petite Nana if anybody has some)

Bringing:

Cash
Monosolenium tenerum(if anybody wants some)
Various mosses
Riccia if anybody wants some(small amounts)


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

Kurtis, I have two small pieces of lava rock I can bring if you are interested. The smaller one is about 4x4x2 with a single hole in the middle and the larger one is about 6x5x2, also with a single hole in the middle. They are a dark reddish and really porous and rough. I don't use it in my tanks, so I'm not sure that it's actual "lava rock" or if there are multiple kinds or not, but it seems to be...

Update:
I'm going to be getting pressurized CO2 (upgrade from dosing excel) and new lights for my 29g so I'm looking for plants that I'll now have a much easier time growing! 

I want:
anubias nana
HC

I'll can bring (sorry, it's what grew well in my tank!)
java ferns
java moss
Vals (mostly small runners)
anarchis
ghost shrimp (I won't be bringing these unless someone specifically asks...they suck at eating algae, but they make great treats for my goldfish!)
CASH
half a bag of eco complete (if someone is interested)


----------



## bblumberg (Mar 7, 2006)

I also have some red lava type rock as well as some old sandstone pieces. 

I have lots of riccia, several anubias nana, a few anubias barteri and one or two large, old Amazon swords that I could be persuaded to part with.

Bruce


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

For trade:

A bunch of Java fern Narrow leaf
A few stems of Rotala indica aka bonsai
Mat of Dwarf riccia entangled with HC
Whatever's left of cherry shrimps after Jeff gets some
2 kinds of lava rock
One piece of malaysian driftwood

Looking for:

Rotala r. green
Rotala Vietnam
Rotala Goias

The rest is cash.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I am ALSO lookin for a diffusor and CO2 tank if anybody has any extra...

The diffusor would be for a 60 gallon so I figure at least a 5 coil would do...


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Kurtis,
Anything above the coin size (referring to the AquaticMagic ones) is going to be for a medium size tank like yours. Let me see what I have, as I purchased some extra for an emergency  If only I would have known before I sent the fish!

Also...if anyone wants a CO2 tank from www.beveragefactory.com, I can be convinced to drive the truck or van allowing me to pick up "will call" and deliver to the meeting.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Mike, do you think you have any extra coin-sized diffusers? I had no idea that you weren't supposed to scrub the glass, which I did to get rid of the yeast muck. Now it seems that I'm only getting large bubbles =/.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Things Mike still has...

1 5 Coil Diffuser - Going to Carl. $11.50
2 Coin Diffusers - One is going to James. $6.75
5 1/8, 1/16, 1/32 (Dash, Pinch, Smidgen) spoon sets. $3.25 (Kurtis, James)
KNO3 - $.75
KH2PO4 - $1.25
40 or more Cherry Shrimp - ???


I'm not sure what plants I'll have.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

I'll take one dash/pinch/smidgeon spoon set also.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

as will I...didnt know you had such a cornucopia of things i needed Mike!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

When I see something that will help others, I grab it. Next time I'm in reach of these spoons (I know of a place that always has them - it's just 350 miles away), I'll pick up more.

Now...who needs Soilmaster Select? I can't be sure that it will come in before the meeting if we don't get a list together before tomorrow PM.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

oh, i wish i could come on the meeting, dont have car right now my mom is going to tracey,


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Does anyone want about 25lbs of used eco complete?


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Forgot to mention, also looking for L. Pantanal, P. stellata and a staghorn nerite.


----------



## mora (Aug 16, 2005)

hey guys one question,i'm member of scape that means i'm invited?if not what i need to do,cause i really want to go to this meeting.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Just about anyone can come to this meeting. At a certain point Carl might have to limit attendees due to room capacities or whatnot, but I'm pretty sure we should be safe in that category. Anyway, just add your name to the list of attendees here so there's a rough idea of how many people are coming to the meeting.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

mora said:


> hey guys one question,i'm member of scape that means i'm invited?if not what i need to do,cause i really want to go to this meeting.


The more the merrier - everybody who is able to make it is invited. Just pay the $100 membership fee and you're all set.

j/k, all you have to do is show up.


----------



## mora (Aug 16, 2005)

ok. thanks,i got some pairs of apistogrammas for sale or trade.
1-pair trifasiata
1-pair or trio cacatoides triple red
1-pair cacatoides orange flash
1-pair nijjsseni
1-pair orange yellow gold cacatoides 
lots of cryptocorynes blassi,lutea,red wendtii and some others that i don't know their names.
-some stems of the proserpinaca palustris really nice plants 
-some stems of limophilia aromatica,
-baby tears 
a group of 4-5 xiphophorus moctezumae 1-male(5") and 4 females (5"-6").

cesar.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

mora, I might be interested in your limnophila aromatica and your baby tears, if they're micranthemum umbrosum.


----------



## mora (Aug 16, 2005)

ok. the limophillia is yours about the baby tears i'm not sure if they are umbrosum but i'll take some for you.

cesar


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

mora, anything you want in return? I listed some plants in the first post that might interest you.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Have:

-Cash
-Ludwigia repens x arcuata
-Rotala rotundifolia


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

Bringing
Ludwiga brevipes
Rotala wallichii
R. rotundifolia
R. macrandra "Narrow leaf" / R. "Magenta"
Hydrocotyle leucocephala / Brazillian pennywort (emersed)
Christmas moss
a little Crypt parva
Bacopa australlis
H. difformis / Wisteria
Ranunculus papulentus

Can bring some of if anyone wants it
L. repens "Rubin" (emersed)
Java moss (emersed)
H. sibthorpioides (emersed)
H. verticillata
Glosso
a little R. pusilla
R. rotundifolia "colorata"
H. polysperma "Sunset"
C. wendtii
Blyxa japonica

Want
a stem or two of B. "Colorata" and R. macrandra "Green"
Any uncommon Crypt
L. cardinallis "Small form"
Tonina sp from Belem
R. hippuris
Taiwan moss

erijinal, I'm growing out bits of P. stellata "Broad leaf" and L. "Cuba," but am a moron and have mixed them up. You can have all of it if you want.

mora, are any of your Apistos suitable for a 10gal tank long-term? If not, are there certain Apistos you would recommend? I have lots of questions for you at the meet


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey Joe, I just got about five stems of bacopa colorata about two weeks ago, so by the time of the meeting I think I'll have a couple stems for you. The R. macranda "green" grows super fast and I'll have around five or more stems of those for you also. Sorry, I don't have any exact numbers at the moment.

Thanks for your offer on the P. Stellata and L. Cuba (pantanal right?). How many stems of H. verticillata can you spare?


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

James, I don't need exact stem counts or anything, man  Thank you! If anyone else wants it too I won't take all the R. macrandra "Green" or B. "colorata," of course; personally I really liked the open-style trading for stuff no one called dibs on at the first meet, where folks got what they needed and passed stuff around.


> L. Cuba (pantanal right?)


 Please correct me, but I think L. inclinata var verticillata "Cuba" and L. inclinata var verticillata "Pantanal" are the same species but from different locations and look very different, with L. "Cuba" being the larger, broader leaved plant. I got some of Ethan/fishfry's emersed L. "Pantanal" at the first meet but it still hasn't sent out submerged growth yet. If it does I will try to spread it around.

I'll bring a group of runners of H. verticillata, with probably 3-5 pads on it. FWIW it grows slower and doesn't like splitting/trimming as much as other Hydrocotyles in my tanks. Still easy to grow and the coolest looking though.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

I may also be trading my Tonina fluviatilis. I have a KH of 7, and the stems I received aren't doing very well in it. The tops look fine, but the bottoms are browning out. The healthy tops are around 2-3 inches tall.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I lost a lot of my plants when I went on vacation for two and a half weeks So I will probably only have some stems to trade:
Probably bring:
Ludwigia ovalis
Ludwigia palustris
Hygrophila corymbosa 'angustifolia'
Rotala rotundifolia

Bring if someone needs a little or if it grows well in two weeks:
salvinia minima
java fern
anubias nana
glosso

All of my blyxa took a bad hit with the vacation So I probably wont have any to bring . 

I am going to be starting a 60g as soon as I find some substrate and buy a co2 tank. I am willing to take any plants I can get to start it up. I would really like to make it into a low rocky iwagumi style tank but I think I will break it in with plenty of stems. It has Tek 4x54w, eheim 2217 with an inline heater and reactor so as soon as I get that co2 tank and substrate.

I will probably be short on cash so I am willing to trade for plants.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

William, I can give you a couple plantlets of blyxa


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I think I see a few little plantlets growing out of all the crud. I would still be interested in a few anyways but hopefully I can salvage a couple of my own.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

By the way, does anyone want to share a shipment of corydoras habrosus or pygmaeus? I want to order five of them from betterbettas, but want to spread out the cost of overnight shipping. I think 5 of the cories will cost 11.25, and an extra fish is added.

edit* Tonina fluviatilis will definitely be available for either trade or as a freebie. The stems are not doing well at all in my 7 KH water.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

o yeah...I almost forgot....

I got some free MTS if anyone wants some. I might bring them to the meeting but if anyone needs any, you can come and pick them up.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Just checking again to see if anyone has any corydoras habrosus for sale or trade. By the way does anyone have any dwarf crays that are at least an inch long available? I want to put one or two in my ten gallon, but don't want them getting destroyed by the filter. Also, does anyone know if they do well with small fish like the habrosus and boraras brigittae?

Update on what I have available:

It also looks like I will have a lot more R. rotundifolia "Colorata" available for those who are interested. I didn't limit my nitrate at all, so they'll be quite green when you get them. If you create the proper conditions, though, they'll redden up beautifully.

I'll have quite a few bright-green blyxa japonica plantlets to give away, along with at least 6 stems of R. rotundifolia "Green".

As mentioned before, I'll be giving the tonina fluviatilis away. I have six stems and they're all dying, but I think they'll stay alive until the meet. If you don't have low KH, then the stems will simply die on you. If you do have low KH, it might take a lot of TLC and time for it to recover. I guess limit one per person unless only one person wants it lol.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

James,
Define low KH if you could.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

I think if you have a KH under 4, the toninas will do well for you. I've also read that you need low pH and a mature substrate, which I assume to mean rich.

Like I said before, the stems will need a LOT of TLC. Even the tops are sporting tiny spots of browning now. They'll still be alive by the time of the meeting, but yeah..


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

Hey James, if I miss the meet I'll PM you the week following to get your info to send the plants, or lets meet somewhere between Irvine and LA or something.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Gotcha. I'm out August 1-4, but after that I'm open to meeting with you.

*edit* Out of everything I listed, besides the B. colorata and R. macranda "green", is there anything else you would like? Let me know so I can reserve some for you.

*edit again* does anyone have a spare set of tweezers/scissors for sale/trade?


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

a few random additions I can bring:
*one black neon tetra, jumbo size
...if someone already has a school and can take one more, that would be so great!!! due to my inexperience and tiredness when setting up my co2 last night at midnight, I just followed the directions and set the bubble rate at what it said and had the lights on late since I was working on it, then turned the lights off, woke up this morning and all of my fish were gasping at the surface! actually, only half of them were actually gasping... :doh: I don't know how I could have been so dumb. Obivously the plants weren't going to use the CO2 at night, I was just so excited to have finally gotten it set up! I actually ended up saving a majority of my fish, loosing only my favorites, of course. I lost all three of my yoyos and my pleco as well as all but one of my black tetra and then just one neon. :crybaby: I am so stupid! :retard: I of course didn't have time to deal with it much either, since I had jury duty... so I left it off until I got home and it's back on at a much lower rate to start out with, and the lights are on and I'm keeping a close eye on it... but yeah, my lone black neon needs a school. 

*a sword that has *major* issues. 
It took over the 18g hex and when attempting to move the fish from that tank to the other got many of the leaves hacked off. Parts of it have grown out of the water, it's got a nice assortment of algae growing on it, a ramshorn snail infestation, and of the leaves that are left on it, many are breaking down. But it was doing well and with a LOT of TLC I'm sure it'll recover and take over your tank. If no one is interested, it's going in the trash, so let me know asap. I can send pictures if you want, but it's pretty dismal. I just thought I'd throw it out to you before I throw it in the trash.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

William, you think Ludwigia ovalis would be too big for a ten gallon?


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I think the leaves might be a little big but you could make it work. Ovalis is a little harder and grows(for me) quite a bit slower then the palustris. It is no where near as hard to keep healthy as the 'cuba' and 'pantanal' that I had though. I should note that I have only gotten both species really red when I was missing nitrate(on accident on vacation) and that caused problems. So it wont be that red when you get it. I have never seen my ovalis get orange like in the plantfinder. I got them from a pretty reliable source so I am pretty sure on the ID. I just couldnt get them that orange. 

I dont have that many stems but since it isnt important to me you could have most of it. Atleast ten stems. I kind of blend it in with my palustris since I have nothing better to do with it.


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey guys,

I think that I will be able to go. I need to find out where it is and al that. Im in Pasadena and I have to take my toddler if I go. Is is something that is very coordinated or just a get together where someone talks a little and then its a free for all? He is 20 months so he will sit tight for a while but not for a long time. He likes looking at "pish" and is pretty well behaved but I cant expect a miracle.

Im looking for riccia, glosso, and maybe some moss if anyones going to have any.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I have a bit of riccia I can bring (maybe 2x2 clump) that will help you get started.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

I have a lot of what I belive to be Vallisneria natans. It is spreading like wild fire in my tank. I will bring some of varying height for anybody that might be interested. I hope to find some short plants, like glosso or dwarf hair grass, and maybe some mosses.

More than that I can't wait to meet every one. See you there.
dale


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I'm really looking for any plants that are red or have a red base. I have pressurized CO2 and 2x55AH lights, so I think I can grow most things. pH is around 7.0, water is pretty hard though. I have anarchis, small amounts of riccia, some scraggly java fern, some java moss, mts, small val runners, a small amount of c. wendti, and of course CASH to trade for red plants. can you guys post here what you have and what you want/are looking for in exchange (if cash, how much).

thanks!


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Does anyone have some anubias barteri var. nana petite? If not for trade or sale, could someone bring one to the meeting so I could just see for myself how tiny they are? Also, I had some E. tennelus from the last meeting (forgot who brought it) and it did well in my 10 gallon, but suddenly died. If someone could bring a few plants for sale/trade, that'd be sweet.


----------



## mora (Aug 16, 2005)

i'm looking for some eco complete for a 5 g.tank.
and some plants for sale or trade.if you have some of the following let me know what you want or how much.
-blyxa.
-lobelia cardinalis small form
-eurocalion sp.goias
-any ludwigia but not repens
-any rotala
-polygonum sp.sao paolo or any other polygonum
-shrimps
-chrystal red shrimps 
-some hc
i got apistos,anubias golden nana,criptocorynes proserpinaca palustris and some clover leaves i'm also have a UV ligth 15 watts and some daphnia magna starter culture,xiphophorus nezahuatlcoyotl(nezzi swordtails wild) big and nice thanks.

cesar mora.


----------



## mora (Aug 16, 2005)

erignal.
i got some of wat i believe is anubias nana "dwarf" i'll bring some for you
can you bring some of your plants for me.

cesar.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

mora, I'll be able to get you some blyxa and some rotalas. Also, it looks like I won't need the limnophila aromatica from you, but if you still have the baby tears, I'd still be interested in that. I think you mentioned that you weren't sure if they were micranthemum umbrosum, so here's a link to the picture in Plantfinder of the plant.

turtlehead, I'm trading some Rotala sp. "Green" for some of your Bacopa "Colorata" right?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I'll have...

a mat of hc with dwarf riccia 2x2 (and if anyone wants a mat with hair aglea be my guest, an overdose of excel will kill it)
bunch of java fern narrow leaf
anubias petite(5-10 leaves or more depending on the trim)
bacopa colorata for erijnal
A few cherry shirmps.

I want...

HC (4x4 or larger)
Limnophila aromatica
Anubias barteri


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey Mora, Can you PM me about the trifasciata or triple red agassizi and whether you have a trio?


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Cassie, if you bring your leftover Eco-complete, and I bring my leftover Eco-complete, we might have enough for mora's 5 gallon tank. Just a thought, if you can find the leftovers. I think I have about 1/4th of a bag left from my ten gallon.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

If there's interest (and we don't manage to get any picked up), I have almost 20lbs of Soilmaster Select Red that would be enough for 10g and below, possibly even a 20g.


----------



## mora (Aug 16, 2005)

turtlehead i got some stems of linmophilia aromatica and some anubias nana,golden nana and varteri.

cesar mora.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Alright, that's nice I got the plants on the list and cash. Hopefully one of these will work.


----------



## mora (Aug 16, 2005)

i'm interested in you hc,riccia mix and some shrimps.


----------



## mora (Aug 16, 2005)

*erignal*

the eco complete leftovers and the soilmaster sounds great.turbomkt let me know what you want.if you got some shrimps left,let me know.

cesar.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I've got cherries left (The CRS and Diamond Bees are pregnant now, so in a few months those might be ready).

I'll see just how many I can round up for tomorrow!!!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I forgot to ask...anyone who needs ferts please PM me as I'd rather have them pre-bagged than carry buckets, bags and scales to Carl's house.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I actually don't have the eco-complete anymore...I ended up using the entire bag in my 5.5g so I wouldn't have a 1/4 of a bag laying around and no one had shown any interest in it when I set that tank up, so sorry!


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

Mike, what kinds of ferts do you have and how much are you asking for them? I was going to place an order from Greg Watson, but if you have some, maybe I'll get some to try out first...


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Def. get them from mike...alot cheaper and no shipping.....Ill let him give ya the details, Im sure he is gonna bring a bunch....


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

I have never tried to save/transport plants from my tank before. Can some one give me a quick rundown on the best way to preserve them for the meeting? 

Thanks,
dale


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey Dale, here are some tips!

Trim whatever portions that you are planning to bring. Then, carefully arrange the plants and put them into a ziplock bag with a small amount of tank water (enough to keep the plants moist, not wet). Some people will wrap damp paper towels around the plants in order to amke the plants more sturdy, but I've also read that can crush the plants. I've never tried it though, so I can't tell you which way is better. I always blow some air into the bag to make sure that the plants don't get squashed by anything during shipping/the ride. Also, make sure you don't overpack delicate stems, since they might get crushed by the weight of other plants on top of them.

That is the traditional way of transporting plants. At the last meet, I saw people bring their plants in tupperware filled with water, which is also a good idea. The only downside I can think of with that method is that the plants might get violently sloshed around if there are any air pockets.

I just mentioned this in the other thread, but some people like to refrigerate their trimmings the night before sending them out. I don't think that'll be necessary, but it certainly might make things easier for you if you have everything bagged the night before.

OH YEAH, I strongly recommend that people label the bags their plants are in, if they are packing plant by plant. Some of the more experienced members might not need the labeling (cough Tony), but I'm sure the newcomers would really appreciate it.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm trying to NOT bring a bunch. That's why I'm asking for people to PM me. This is for club members only, and I don't want to take from Greg's business (No doubt in my mind on this). Just tell me how much you want of KNO3 and/or KH2PO4 and it will come with me. I will not run out, either.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...one more addition. I said I had two of the Rex Grigg "Permaseals". That's not quite right anymore  Right now I'm 3 short of one per person for the list of 16 attending the meeting. If you're interested, you won't be disappointed on the price. If you're not sure what I mean...look at the bottom of the page here.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

So I'm doing my trimming tonight, and I'm almost done. Thought I'd put some pictures up for you guys.

www.silentaura.com/uploads/max/DSCN1883.JPG
www.silentaura.com/uploads/max/DSCN1885.JPG
www.silentaura.com/uploads/max/DSCN1886.JPG
www.silentaura.com/uploads/max/DSCN1887.JPG
www.silentaura.com/uploads/max/DSCN1888.JPG
www.silentaura.com/uploads/max/DSCN1889.JPG
www.silentaura.com/uploads/max/DSCN1891.JPG

Some thoughts that came to mind: I did not know I had that much blyxa... Holy crap I have a lot of rotala sp. "colorata"... When did my anubias get so big..... My poor toninas..

Could someone bring a clean razor tomorrow? Some offshoots of the main anubias's rhizome fell off, and I liked the pieces so I'm keeping them. The main anubias will be available for whoever is interested. If there are more than one people interested, the rhizome will be split. Plus, splitting the rhizome is something that will be nice to see if someone hasn't tried it yet. Also, I have 6 packages of 5 stems of rotala sp. "colorata". There is one long stem in each package which will sprout stems at each internode for you. I ended up with a grand total of 27 plantlets of blyxa japonica, and the limit will be 3 per person, unless interest is low. Yes, you did see a stem of Lindernia sp. "India" in one of the pictures, it will be given away during a raffle if there is one. The bacopa caroliniana was mostly bottom stems. I'll bring them in case someone is interested. Whoever gets some tonina fluviatilis.. good luck resurrecting them, I really hope you can do it! They deserve better.. lol

Since I have so much, I'm banking on a lot of it being given away, or hopefully getting a small payment for the plants (I need some money for some boraras brigittae). My only request if you get the plants for free is that the first cutting you do becomes an RAOK on the For Sale forum.

Anyway, back to trimming my rotala sp. "Green".


----------

